# منظومات طائرات\محاضرات الجامعة التكنولوجية \بغداد



## yasir altaay (27 أكتوبر 2011)

منظومات طائرات\محاضرات الجامعة التكنولوجية \بغداد . . . أنتظروا بقية الأجزاء :20:



هذا رابط التحميل :http://www.4shared.com/file/wDHlc3UJ/chapter_one.html?

أرجو التثبيت للأفادة


----------



## سامح الفيومى (28 أكتوبر 2011)

سلام عليكم
مهندس ياسر
أشكرك أولا
ولكن برجاء رفع الملف بالمرفقات
لأن تحميله يأخذ الكثير من الوقت
لتعم الفائدة ​


----------



## yasir altaay (28 أكتوبر 2011)

الملف حجمه اكثر من 7 ميكابايت . . . والمرفقات تسمحلي فقط 1 ميكابايت



*"وما توفيقي إلا بالله عليه توكلت وإليه أنيب"*


----------



## عماد المشهداني (28 أكتوبر 2011)

yasir altaay قال:


> الملف حجمه اكثر من 7 ميكابايت . . . والمرفقات تسمحلي فقط 1 ميكابايت
> *"وما توفيقي إلا بالله عليه توكلت وإليه أنيب"*


*اخي العزيز المهندس ياسر *
*تم تحميل الملف ولكن صيغة الملف عير معروفة *
*نرجو تحميل الملف اما بصيعة الـ word او بصيغة pdf*
*ليتسنى فتحه وقراءته*
*وجزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز*​


----------



## yasir altaay (28 أكتوبر 2011)

تم الرفع بصيغة pdf


----------



## نرمين مجيد حميد (28 أكتوبر 2011)

مرحبا ياسر اكلك عندك المحاضرات مال منظومات بس بالعربي مال الاستاد احمد ادا عندك ارفعلياهن بلمنتدى يفيدن بالترجمه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اريدهنpdf


----------



## yasir altaay (28 أكتوبر 2011)

لا ما معي للأسف . . . . بس أحاول احصله منه


----------



## عماد المشهداني (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا لك اخي العزيز ياسر *
*بارك الله فيك وكثر من امثالك*
*لكم منا كل الود*
​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (30 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
أخي ياسر بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## mhmd fysl (13 نوفمبر 2011)

_مشكور اخ ياسر_


----------



## saad_srs (17 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عمارx43 (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكور اخ ياسر / اخوك مهندس عمار خريج هندسة طيران جامعة بغداد*


----------

